# NTSC to PAL using toast?



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Is there anyway to conver NTSC to PAL using Toast? I made an imovie, sent it to iDVD everything worked well...but I now want to send it to Europe, where PAL is what they use. How can I do it.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

macmac said:


> Is there anyway to conver NTSC to PAL using Toast? I made an imovie, sent it to iDVD everything worked well...but I now want to send it to Europe, where PAL is what they use. How can I do it.


iDVD allows PAL or NTSC. 

I sent a DVD over recently in PAL format.


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2003)

macmac said:


> Is there anyway to conver NTSC to PAL using Toast? I made an imovie, sent it to iDVD everything worked well...but I now want to send it to Europe, where PAL is what they use. How can I do it.


Set within the Preferences for Toast under the Audio & Video tab in preferences to use NTSC as a TV Standard instead of PAL


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Remember also that this type of conversion will significantly decrease the quality of the video.

Although PAL is the standard in Europe, most of the recent TV sets sold there are capable of reading NTSC, so you may check if this is an option prior to converting your video.

That said, as mentionned previously, iDVD or Toast can do this conversion.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

harzack86 said:


> Remember also that this type of conversion will significantly decrease the quality of the video.
> 
> Although PAL is the standard in Europe, most of the recent TV sets sold there are capable of reading NTSC, so you may check if this is an option prior to converting your video.
> 
> That said, as mentionned previously, iDVD or Toast can do this conversion.


Agree. One precision: it is not the TVs which are dual standard; these are fairly rare. It is the DVD players which convert to PAL on the fly. There is a loss of quality but not major: the DVD video definition is not that different from NTSC to start with (in terms of number of lines).

Of course you realise that these are just ways to encode a Quicktime file to read on a TV: any standard will play on a computer.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Actually there are differences in presentation more so than quality; there is a different "look" to the video. PAL and NTSC send the same amount of data per second so the "quality" is the same.

PAL's (720 x576 pixels) x 50 fields (25 frames) is essentially equal to NTSC resolution (720 x480) x 60 fields (30 frames). PAL has 20% higher vertical resolution with fewer fields/frames per second, but the same amount of data ends up going through the pipe (which makes sense if you think about it; they were designed to exploit the maximum available data rate of analog transmitters but differences in power systems dictate 50 or 60 Hz, in other words you can only send data 50 times in Europe so you send more of it versus 60 times in North America so you must send less of it more often each time with NTSC.).

If you don't view the PAL video on a PAL TV set you won't be able to view it at it's native quality.

If you "convert" one to the other you lose quality no matter what; that would be the same for going from PAL to NTSC or vice versa; what you really want to do is use your iDVD file to create a PAL version, which will have "the same, only different", quality as the NTSC version you've already made.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2007)

Drag your video ts file to toast 8 ---export as a quicktime movie using option--Pal to ntsc. Then burn the quicktime movie in toast 8. Quick and easy with great results. Good Luck, Scot


----------

